# Field Accessory set, who wants them?



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

I am going to get the J-2 Field Accessory set out and need to see how many of you want them??
I will be in scale to the *Moebius kit.*


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Me! How much?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I have a set, but would get several more. John, I sent you an E-Mail and a PM, Did you get them?


----------



## DLHamblin (Nov 7, 2008)

Yes, how much? Would be a great addition.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi John

Which Moebius kit is it in scale with? 1/35 Jupiter 2? When I saw the drill set part and the jet pack I immediately thought of the 1/24th Chariot. Although if the set is 1/35 it would go nicely with the 1/35 chariot.space pod set as well.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

If I may, it's the same set I used in my Build ups. The Old Lunar Models 1/35 set.

Mike Evans did an exceptional job on the Jet Pack. The one I own looks much better than the one pictured here. 1/35 Scale.


----------



## GunTruck (Feb 27, 2004)

I'm interested in a set.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Me, too!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I would be interested depending on price.


----------



## Sonett (Jul 21, 2003)

Definiitly count me in! Any chance of reissuing the old Weapons Set too?


----------



## David3 (Jun 2, 2010)

yes, please.


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

Captain Han Solo said:


> I have a set, but would get several more. John, I sent you an E-Mail and a PM, Did you get them?


Yes Captain Han Solo, also email you back.
I need to talk to you about the Spindrift kit. :thumbsup:


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

I am happy to see how many of you want these parts.
So I will try to sell the kit for $25.00
What do you all think about that price??


----------



## Rallystone (Apr 16, 2010)

Count me in for a set! I've been hoping these would show up again!


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

How about figures to go with them? Sure would love a 1/35th scale robot...


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

liskorea317 said:


> How about figures to go with them? Sure would love a 1/35th scale robot...


I will see what I can do for you.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

For $25 I'll take a set...


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

$25 is a reasonable price!


----------



## David3 (Jun 2, 2010)

yes, the price is good for me
will you ship to australia?


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I am interested in a set. Especially if figures are involved. I would be willing to pay $50 if all figures are included.


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

count me in for a couple


----------



## D B R (May 30, 2009)

I want at least one!


----------



## jeffking45 (Aug 31, 2008)

*field set*

Sign me up for one may be two.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

I am in for a kit. I guess $25.00 is a good price and with figures I would pay $50.00.


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Me too.


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Im in if you will ship to Scotland,(go on,it's my Birthday today:woohoo

cheers,Gordon


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

GordonMitchell said:


> Im in if you will ship to Scotland,(go on,it's my Birthday today:woohoo
> 
> cheers,Gordon


 
Happy Birthday !!
Yes I do ship international, thanks! :wave:


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

I am casting them up now and will get some pictures up soon.
Members on HobbyTalk will get them for the $25.00 a set.
For information on getting a set please go here.
http://modelgeek.kitmaker.net/modul...ws&file=article&sid=14701&mode=thread&order=0

My web page is, http://www.modelermagic.com/?cat=490


:wave:


----------



## macki (Mar 13, 2010)

would love a set as well


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I am very happy to see that the old Lunar Models set will be available again, and now have the opportunity to do an even better job on those set pieces than I did 20 years ago! :thumbsup:


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

I'll be ordering a set too!


----------



## jimkirk (May 27, 2010)

I clicked the link but can't find the field kit on your site.


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

I am now casting a way.
If you want a sent for $25.00 + 5.00 shipping in the usa.
Then email me at [email protected] and say I am from hobby talk.
This will be only for 25 a set, then when I am out of the set of 25 it is $35.00 a set.


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

Sorry for the name john May, you will be emailing 
Chris Larson/LARSON DESIGNS/LUNAR MODELS.
I also will be casting up the 1/35 scale first and second and third figures.
Oh, and robot to.
I have 10 sets left. :thumbsup:

Chris


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

Kits will be going out to everyone Monday.

Thank you! :wave:


----------



## GunTruck (Feb 27, 2004)

I received my set this afternoon. Everything looks nice! Thank you - I should have ordered two sets!


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Great news regarding the LIS field set looking forward
To the1st and sec/third season figure sets too. I would
Also like to request the status of the LOG Spindrift and
The Spindrift crew figure set, will they become available
anytime soon?

Fortress


----------



## scifimodelfan (Aug 3, 2006)

Got mine yesterday Chris, thanks. I still have my original ones from the 80's but feel that I could do a better Justas to them now much older. As you can see. I still have all three family sets also but would love to re do them also. Really hope that you bring back some of the others. Thanks again.


----------



## scifimodelfan (Aug 3, 2006)

Thought you would get a kick out of this one also.


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

fortress said:


> Great news regarding the LIS field set looking forward
> To the1st and sec/third season figure sets too. I would
> Also like to request the status of the LOG Spindrift and
> The Spindrift crew figure set, will they become available
> ...


Hi Fortress
I did get your email some days ago.
I will have the Spindrift crew figure set available soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

scifimodelfan said:


> Got mine yesterday Chris, thanks. I still have my original ones from the 80's but feel that I could do a better Justas to them now much older. As you can see. I still have all three family sets also but would love to re do them also. Really hope that you bring back some of the others. Thanks again.


 
Thanks for the pictures scifimodelfan. 
The 3 family sets will be out very soon.

Thanks!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi John May / Chris

I sent you an e-mail. :thumbsup:


----------



## David3 (Jun 2, 2010)

hi chris
finally got my kits way over here in Brisbane Australia
great stuff
will definitely get your figures and robot too when you have them
thanks
david.


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

David3 said:


> hi chris
> finally got my kits way over here in Brisbane Australia
> great stuff
> will definitely get your figures and robot too when you have them
> ...


Thanks David
The figures and robot are available now.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hey Chris.

My Field Accessory set has arrived.

Thanks!


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

count me in !


----------



## steviesteve (Apr 27, 2009)

Chris, these models are great! I have both the Robinsons and the field accessory set - awesome!


----------



## jeffking45 (Aug 31, 2008)

*j2 accessory field kit*

I want one .


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Are the figures and robot still available ???


----------



## rondenning (Jul 29, 2008)

Yes, are the figures and robot and also the field equipment set still available?
I just found this thread and I sure hope so! 
Ron


----------



## rondenning (Jul 29, 2008)

Anyone know if these are still available?
Thanks, 
Ron


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

I found them on Ebay, but they were way out of my price range. They were about $70.00 plus.


----------



## DLHamblin (Nov 7, 2008)

http://www.modelermagic.com/?p=52785

Looks like they are still available.


----------



## rondenning (Jul 29, 2008)

Yes, well forget that!
I was hoping the author of this thread was still making them, and the figure sets too! I would actually like the field equipment set, and a set of the figures with robot , in their spacesuits, and in their season 2-3 outfits as well. 
I actually have the 1/35 figures from ParaGrafix (no robot included tho), and while I love the photoetch and other ParaGrafix products I have purchased, the figures I have are very poor.
They are filled with air bubbles(Judy's chin and Don's chin are both big hollow air bubbles) large seams and pinholes. They will need ALOT of work!! I paint alot of 54mm metal figures , so, to me , these are just not very detailed at all, considering the size.
Was hoping to try another set of figures with a robot included, but was really interested in the field equipment set as well.
Maybe we will get the 1/35 chariot and spacepod with the robot from moebius soon!?!?!?!?!!!
Still hoping!:freak:
Ron


----------



## rondenning (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for the link DLHamblin!
You have to contact seller for any info. I just sent an email, I will post if I get a reply(hopefully)!
That keeps the hope alive! LOL!!
Ron


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

Sorry I have not posted here in a while.
The field equipment set is still available to buy.
Please go to my web page for ordering.
http://www.modelermagic.com/?cat=490
Also I will have the 1/35 scale figures from the 
third season.
I will get a picture up soon.

:wave:


----------



## Josellas (May 20, 2004)

*Spindrift?*

You mean like this one?


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

LARSON DESIGNS said:


> Sorry I have not posted here in a while.
> The field equipment set is still available to buy.
> Please go to my web page for ordering.
> http://www.modelermagic.com/?cat=490
> ...


I noticed this particular thread and what I would like to know is are these figure kits
still available, they don't seem to be on your website anywhere, of course this thread
was over a year ago so I am hoping you still carry the 1st and 3rd season LIS figure
sets.

fortress


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

fortress said:


> I noticed this particular thread and what I would like to know is are these figure kits
> still available, they don't seem to be on your website anywhere, of course this thread
> was over a year ago so I am hoping you still carry the 1st and 3rd season LIS figure
> sets.
> ...


Hi Fortress
Yes, the figures are still available and now I have the 3 guns to go with
the set for $5.00 + shipping.
I think these are the figures you are talking about ?


----------



## rondenning (Jul 29, 2008)

I would like a set of those figures, as well as the first season set with the robot, and are the field equipment sets available now?
Ron


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi Ron
The kit price is $75.00 with free shipping in the USA.
Paypal address payment is [email protected]
The 3rd seasoned figures are $40.00 +$5.00 shipping.
first season set with the robot $50.00 + $5.00
I will give you free shipping if you buy both kits or all 3.

:thumbsup:


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

LARSON DESIGNS said:


> Hi Ron
> The kit price is $75.00 with free shipping in the USA.
> Paypal address payment is [email protected]
> The 3rd seasoned figures are $40.00 +$5.00 shipping.
> ...


Just out of curiosity I was wondering what the turnover time was on these kits, 
Are they in stock or are they made to order per customer?

fortress


----------



## cherokee (Dec 8, 2015)

*3rd season figures and robot*



LARSON DESIGNS said:


> Hi Ron
> The kit price is $75.00 with free shipping in the USA.
> Paypal address payment is [email protected]
> The 3rd seasoned figures are $40.00 +$5.00 shipping.
> ...


I can't seem to find a place to order these figures on your website. I would like a set of the 3rd season figures and robot, but I'd like to see a picture first...Do you have a direct link to order them?


----------

